# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Dream Potentiating Herbs Listed

## SKA

Okay let&#39;s list all Dream Potentiating herbs, herbal mixtures and other ecodrug-based dreampotentiators.
To make sure not every herb gets it&#39;s own topic. And to have some oversight of DreamEnhancers.

I&#39;ll start right here. I&#39;ll post a link too to provide the Info about the herb that is important.




> Calea Zacatechichi (A.K.A Calea DreamHerb)
> Silene Capensis (A.K.A. African Dream Root)
> Entada Rheedii (A.K.A. African Dream Herb)
> Ilex Guayusa
> Artemisia Vulgaris A.K.A. Mugwort
> Damiana
> 
> [/b]



And just some loose interresting Oneiric Experiences with combined herbs & Supplements: on Coleus Blumei + Silene Capensis
Melatonin + Valerian Root + Vitamin B6
Calea Zacatechichi + Tryptophan (5-HTP)
Damiana Tea and Joints

Now I have a friend here so I&#39;m going to accompany them. I&#39;ll get back to the List soon and I&#39;ll update it frequently. In the mean while keep it comming. Post any herb, supplement and/or the combination of them that you know works oneirogenic and intensifies dreams.

I&#39;ll add it up to the List.

----------


## dodobird

I can&#39;t vauch for any of these. I&#39;m just copying it from another list of dream herbs I found.

Acorus calamus 
Verbena hastata/officinalis 
Artemisia vulgaris 
Lactuca virosa

----------


## SKA

> I can&#39;t vauch for any of these. I&#39;m just copying it from another list of dream herbs I found.
> 
> Acorus calamus 
> Verbena hastata/officinalis 
> Artemisia vulgaris 
> Lactuca virosa
> [/b]




Calamus seems to do little but make most people puke. : Check the Experience Reports 
Lactuca Virosa A.K.A. Opium Lettuce doesn&#39;t seem to have any eneirogic properties from what I read here: Lactuca Virosa Experience Reports If you can show me sources proving otherwise then please share them here.

I have heard about the &#39;&#39;supposed&#39;&#39; DreamPotentiating properties of Artemisia Vulgaris A.KA. Mugwort. So I have added it up to my list. I couldn&#39;find any good info on Verbena hastata/officinalis  so if you can deliver a link with helpfull inforation especially on it&#39;s effects then please post it here too.



I plan to do a series of Oneiric Herbal Experiments with these herbs.
Most European used Herbs I can get them at a local Herbalist shop. Herbs such as Calamus, Wormwood, Hops, Valerian, Mugwort and such.
Most of the rather Exotic herbs, such as Calea Zacatechichi, Silene Capensis, Entada Rheedii, Ilex Guayusa and such, I can easily order from Online Smartshops. I still hve a big bag of Wormwood in my room, as well as Mugwort, Valerian and Hops. 

When I have the List Complete, I&#39;m going to try the Exotic/Shamanic DreamEnhancing herbs first. In small doses first then increasing it after every session. I&#39;ll Report The Herbs/Substances ingested, Doses, Bedtime, Results, Mindset..etc here in this Topic. Then after I have done that I Will try mixing these exotic and European Herbs and see if I can find some interresting Herbal mixes to work in Synergy to act OneiroGenic. After the right effect is achieved I can try to mix in other herbs to try and make my dreams clearer and more Consciously experienced. But first thing&#39;s first.

I&#39;ll be doing these experiments together with a Friend to find out if the effects on the dreamstate these herbs may have are Unique to only me or that the effects may be common and the same for the both of us. This way it&#39;ll be a tid bit easier to say if it is likely for YOU to experience the same effects as I did from the Experimented herbs.


Well keep more DreamEnhancers comming people. If you can please include a Link with plenty and helpfull informaion on it&#39;s effects and the referance that suggests that they&#39;re DreamPotentiating in any way

----------


## dodobird

I will try to find the guy that recommended Lactuca Virosa and Verbena and ask him for more info.

Some more things I heard of ( never tried ):

Kava-Kava
very small dose of amanita muscaria ( so small dose no psychoactive effects are felt while awake )
Ajo Sacha
Chacruna without MAOI

This is the post that recommended Ajo Sacha and Chacruna without MAOI:
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=371760

----------


## BillyBob

I can vouch for Kava-Kava and B6.

I took about 3 caps of kava last night for its relaxation properties and this morning noticed that my dreams were extremely logical (the stories werent random and stupid) note that I wasn&#39;t using the kava for dreaming, in fact I hadn&#39;t even thought about the possibility that it would improve my dreams until this morning I noticed that they were better than usual.
I was actually just about to do another follow-up on kava&#39;s effect on dreams tonight.

----------


## quickhawk

If it helps...Amazon Botanicals.com states in their info on their "Anxiety" tincture that the anxiety reducing herb Kava Kava damages the liver....i haven&#39;t tried Kava Kava... i can vouch for the Amazonian herbs Guayusa and Ajos Sacha enchancing dreaming clarity immensly....

----------


## SKA

> If it helps...Amazon Botanicals.com states in their info on their "Anxiety" tincture that the anxiety reducing herb Kava Kava damages the liver....i haven&#39;t tried Kava Kava... i can vouch for the Amazonian herbs Guayusa and Ajos Sacha enchancing dreaming clarity immensly....
> [/b]



Is Kava Kava Toxic on the liver? So is alcohol. Hmm maybe that&#39;s the reason why Kava Kava is illegal and prohibited here. Most other non-toxic Eco-drugs are available here from mushrooms to Cacti from Ayahuasca to Kratom leaves.

I&#39;ll update the list only a little more and I am going to order these herbs to test them with a friend. Right now my Dreamtime is becomming ever more Clear and aware so this would be THE period to text the Oneirogenic properties of these herbs.

Soon I&#39;ll Start by ordering Ilex Guayusa, Silene Capensis, Calea Zacatechichi and Entada Rheedii and do them seperately first and later, after recording the results, I&#39;ll try mixes of them.

----------


## quickhawk

> If it helps...Amazon Botanicals.com states in their info on their "Anxiety" tincture that the anxiety reducing herb Kava Kava damages the liver....i haven&#39;t tried Kava Kava... i can vouch for the Amazonian herbs Guayusa and Ajos Sacha enchancing dreaming clarity immensly....
> [/b]




right...a lot of things are toxic to the liver....currently going into 8th week of the strict social dieta protocols...you know no salt, sugar, fermented. dairy,sex, ect.  for me this makes a difference....on another site someone complained of violent dreams...so far nothing in that direction....these plants have brought some profound teachings...and enhanced insight for diagnosing underlying causes of clients spiritual symptoms of ill health and unhappiness....wish you well on your journey....warmly...

----------


## dodobird

well here are the ingredients of the "brilliantdreams pills" and "utopia dream pills". You might try some these ingredients in your experiment, again I can&#39;t vauch for any of this.

brilliantdreams:
50mg - Vitamin B5 (not B6)
4mg - Galanthamine from Lycoris Radiata extract (Red Spider Lily)
100mg - Choline
0.5mg - Melatonin 

utopia dream pills:
      Lotus Leaf
      Green Tangerine Peel
      Atractylodes Rhizome
      Ginger
      Bitter Orange
      Green Tea
      Pinellia
      Bupleurum
      Vaccaria Seed

----------


## Oedipud

I&#39;ve tried Silene Capensis for the past month, and I&#39;ve got to say, it&#39;s absolutely amazing.

The taste ranks fairly low on the &#39;god-awful dank&#39; taste scale, much, much better than calea and kava kava.  Incidentally, when I used to smoke, I found that having a cigarette right after drinking kava kava tea made the smoke really sweet.  Maybe it&#39;s because kava tea tastes like ferret ass, making anything else taste better after....

At any rate, Silene has far and away been the best herbal suppliment I&#39;ve used to date.  It takes about two to three days for the alkaloids to build up to the point where they affect the dreamstate, but like I said before, ingestion is fairly painless, so it doesn&#39;t matter.

The first fully-blown experience I had with it went like this:

I woke up, and started to get ready for work.  When I was putting my shoes on in the foyer, I noticed that the door to my garage wasn&#39;t in the wall.  I started to laugh, and inspected the wall where the door used to be, thinking that it was some middle-of-the-night drywall prank that my father had dropped by and pulled on me.  There were no seams, no signs of recent mudding.  Nothing.  At that point, I realized that I was dreaming.  The intensity was more than usual for a lucid dream, with a sort of deep emotional overtone, a resonance of sorts.  I tried to wake myself up, by shouting "WAKE UP&#33;", and banging the wall.  All I got was a sore hand, and a reproachful muffled warning bark from my dog.  I let him outside to do his business, and followed.

The moon was full, and glowing on the snow.  I picked up a handful of snow, and marvelled at the realism as it melted in my hand, observing some individual flakes melt together and dribble down my palm.  I heard some scrunching in the yard next to mine, and looked over.  There, looming at least fifty feet tall was a giant snowman.  I found this hilarious, but was quickly silenced by an obscure emotional wave.  This thing was NOT a giant snowman, it just took the form of it.  Once again, I tried to wake up, and was unsuccessful.  I tried to fly away, to shift the dream, anything.  No dice.  Just me and this looming snowman.  It was then that I remembered that Silene is taken to talk to &#39;ancestors&#39;...according to the African tribesmen that take it.

"Are...are you an _ancestor_?", I asked the snowman.

It bent down and looked me over.  After it had made whatever judgements it deemed necessary, it replied that it was an ancient, not an ancestor.

It then went on to tell me something that made me black out and wake up thrashing.  I still can&#39;t remember what it was.

I haven&#39;t had anything nearly so grave since then, and my dreams have a sort of magical, lasting quality now that they&#39;ve never had before....and I&#39;ve been LD&#39;ing since I was fourteen....nearly fifteen years of LD experience.  Silene may be pricey, but it&#39;s worth every penny, IMO.

----------


## SKA

Very Interresting. I don&#39;t just believe salsemen&#39;s talk about how Glorious théir Products are. OFF course they are cuz they wanna do Business.

But from what I&#39;ve Read Silene Capensis works wonders for all that have tried it.

Which is why I have just ordered 20 Grams of it. It should be arriving shortly. Either Monday or Tuesday. I&#39;ll keep you guys updated on my experiment with this promising DreamHerb.

----------


## King GEO

DOnt know if this counts but tried ecuadorian mushrooms and was border line WILD.

Was like I got stuck in the void tho and couldn&#39;t make the most of it.

Very interesting tho.

----------


## SKA

> DOnt know if this counts but tried ecuadorian mushrooms for the second time last night and I was border line WILD.
> 
> Was like I got stuck in the void tho and couldn&#39;t make the most of it.
> 
> Very interesting tho.
> [/b]



Oyeah that definitely Counts. I ate Amazonian and Ecuadorian Mushrooms last WednesdayNight, 15 grams each, 30 grams in total, and had Marvelous SuperBright, Clear and Semi-Conscious intense Dreams. I actually posted my Mushroom experience and the resulting dreams in the Extended Discussion board in the &#39;&#39;Trip Reports: Psychedelic Experiences shared&#39;&#39; Topic.

Yeah I am very well aware of the Phenomenon &#39;&#39;Mushroom Dreams&#39;&#39;. Ecuadorian are especially strong and Awareness-shifting/strengthening.


Oh and PS: update on Silene Capensis.
I have just received word that my Payment has been received by Azarius Smart Shop. My package containing 20 Grams Silene Capensis, A.K.A. African Dream Root, Should be arriving either Tonight or Tomorrow.
I&#39;ll post my experiences in great Detail here and in the &#39;&#39;Psychedelic Experiences&#39;&#39;-Topic, once it&#39;s been had.

----------


## braha_kahn

> I ate Amazonian and Ecuadorian Mushrooms last WednesdayNight, 15 grams each, 30 grams in total, [/b]



I hope those were fresh ones, else that had be one HELL OF A TRIP   ::evil::  lol

----------


## SKA

> I hope those were fresh ones, else that had be one HELL OF A TRIP   lol
> [/b]



Yeah they were Fesh ones. Had hey been dried ones it would indeed have been one HELL of a Trip. With the Emphasis on HELL.  ::content::   I&#39;ve heard the dreid mushrooms are much stronger, yet I don&#39;t see how that is. 

So 90% of the shroom is water. If it evaporates by drying than the mushroom still contains the same amounts of Psilocybin riht? I&#39;ve heard that Psilocyn actually DEGRADES when you dry Mushrooms so how can Dried shroosms be stronger?

well ANYWAY,
Just this morning my Package arrived. I&#39;ve now got 20 grams dried Silene Capensis root, paced in 2 10 gram bags. I&#39;d like my first experiment with it to be with a Friend of mine. Too bad he just recently had trouble with his mom and now is away from home staying at a Friend. I hope I can talk some sense into him allthough I couldn&#39;t agree with his frustration more. NarrowMindedness, to which he fell victim just like me in the past, should be punished with choice between Forced mind exapantion and the Death Penalty if you ask me.

----------


## King GEO

Lucky you.

I wish I lived in a more open minded country where you could order things like that.

----------


## dodobird

> So 90% of the shroom is water. If it evaporates by drying than the mushroom still contains the same amounts of Psilocybin riht? I&#39;ve heard that Psilocyn actually DEGRADES when you dry Mushrooms so how can Dried shroosms be stronger?
> [/b]



After the water evaporates, *for the same weight* of mashroom you got much more Psilocyn.

----------


## Sparrower

Im currently growing my own shrooms... gonna be awesome, only a few weeks to go.

Quick question, please only answer if you are 100% sure:

I made a Calea Z extraction, but instead of using just an ethanol solution, mine had 95% ethanol and around 5% METHANOL.

Methanol is toxic, but since the entire mixture will be evaporated, im wondering whether it will be safe to consume.

Anyone know...?
Thanks.

----------


## SKA

UPDATE: I have just taken Silene Capensis Tea. I woke up round 12 and grinded the African DreamRoot to as fine a powder I could get. Then I made 2 cups of Lemon Tea(Lemon Flavoured) and drank it untill the cup was Half Full. Then I added Half a TeaSpoon of the Powdered DreamRoot to my Cup and mixed it. So did a friend of Mine. Now I&#39;m expecting results either tonight or in the 2 nights following tonight.

It&#39;s good a friend participated in this DreamRoot Experiment. I&#39;ve been having wonderfully clear and impressive dreams lately, all well remembered, so After tonights dreaming I can ask him what it did for his dreams. And I can ask him to write a short Dream-Journal DreamRoot Experience Report which I will place here under mine.








> Im currently growing my own shrooms... gonna be awesome, only a few weeks to go.
> 
> Quick question, please only answer if you are 100% sure:
> 
> I made a Calea Z extraction, but instead of using just an ethanol solution, mine had 95% ethanol and around 5% METHANOL.
> 
> Methanol is toxic, but since the entire mixture will be evaporated, im wondering whether it will be safe to consume.
> 
> Anyone know...?
> ...



Well allthough I cannot say I am an Extraction Scientist, I must say I did my homework and read alot on the subject.

I guess Pure alcohol would do the Trick best. Ethanol is pure. You can get 100%.
You see pure alcohol will Evaporate completely without any trail or residue left behind.

So if your Ethanol is 95% proof ( 95% pure Alcohol ) The only thing that *COULD* possibly leave any Residue would be the %5 Non-alcoholic ingredient of ethanol. or methanol.
Yet it could also be possible that this 5% Residue also will evaporate. If you want to be a 100% sure, use 100% proof Ethanol. And otherwise as close % to 100 ethanol as you can get.

They clean Hospitals and Laboratories with Ethanol so you could easily obtain it. Even the Liqour Store might have it; To cook with or to make your own tinctures and other alcoholic brews with. Otherwise check the Physics Lab-Classroom in your School.

----------


## Sparrower

Thanks for the reply. Im in australia, and ive never seen 100% ethanol here. Also, your "95 proof" doesnt have any methanol in it, so it is safe to consume. I will try to get some from a uni or something...

----------


## Man of Shred

do shrooms aid dreams at all? i did them recently and i noticed the high was very similar to the feeling of realising you are lucid in a dream.

----------


## SKA

> do shrooms aid dreams at all? i did them recently and i noticed the high was very similar to the feeling of realising you are lucid in a dream.
> [/b]



True. Mushrooms bring about a hyperconsciousness. A very Clearminded feeling, while at the same time a very Dreamy one as well. A very lucid feeling overall.

Now last night I had little to no Sleep. An external Female Stimulus kept me from Sleeping and Dreaming last night so I&#39;ll have to see what happens tonight.  ::content::   I did have some sleep and had an Amazingly Vivid Dream or 2 maybe. I am certain of that, only I can&#39;t recall any details. Only the feelings carried over and only the Memory of THAT I had had Intense dreams. Just can&#39;t what exactly it was, cuz I had to start my day right away after awakening. 

Appearantly this herb&#39;s Alkaloids travel so slowly through your system that it&#39;s possible for the full effect to take place somewhere around 3 days after ingestion. So who knows what tonight will bring.

It&#39;s about time to rest my eyes. So I will go to bed and see if my Dreams are any different tonight.


PS: I couldn&#39;t manage to Pulverise and powder the Root Completely and very Fine. 
Some parts of this Root are really hard as rock while others are tough to break and rather bend instead.
Anyone any good suggestions as to HOW I can powder this root VERY finely? Like Fine as Dust?

----------


## SKA

My second night of Dreaming after Drinking Silene Capensis DreamRoot Tea.

I again had maniacally vivid dreams, but chaoticly remembered them.Like Scrambled eggs.

What I remember is:
My aunt and my cousin in my Grandmother&#39;s livingroom.
Also a beautyfull landscape of a Theme park. At one point I and some other DCs walked past a Gigantic Rocky mass. It was an Attraction still underconstruction. A Large wildwater current-boat ride carved out of a massive red/cupper-colored rockmass. Part of it was outdoor and the &#39;&#39;track, which was a smooth, blue riverbed type of surface, ran through a Cave that was long and had a very high ceiling. The inside of this cave was painted, polished in this lightblue and water wasn&#39;t yet running though there. 

Then I was Imagining what type of boats would ride on this attraction and &#39;&#39;came up&#39;&#39; with circulair bumping boats. And as I furtherly Imagined what kind of Attraction this was I saw it happening before my eyes.  I actually floated over the rocky side of the Riverbed, over the Riverbed and into the Cave.

And allthough my DreamRecall was rather Chaotic and very Fragmented, these scenes and situations were vrey bright, impressive and clear and therefor well remembered. I fell asleep after 04:30 so I hope tonight, when I&#39;ll go to bed earlier will have likewise but even more memorable results.

Actually the Theme-park part I only remembered while writing this post. I&#39;m going to Meditate and see if more of my Dreams had last night will float back to the surface.


PS: I ground the root as finely as I could with a mortar and pestle. I couldn&#39;t get all the more &#39;&#39;elastic&#39;&#39; and less hard parts of the DreamRoot grinded to a fine powder and our peppermill didn&#39;t do it well either cuz it&#39;s a piece of shit, so can anyone here give me a suggestion as to how to finely powder it completely?

----------


## 13redfan

Wow. You guys are like, stoner try anything druggie guys. But you know a lot. I think I&#39;m gonna start experimenting. This is cool, thanks a lot

----------


## King GEO

> PS: I ground the root as finely as I could with a mortar and pestle. I couldn&#39;t get all the more &#39;&#39;elastic&#39;&#39; and less hard parts of the DreamRoot grinded to a fine powder and our peppermill didn&#39;t do it well either cuz it&#39;s a piece of shit, so can anyone here give me a suggestion as to how to finely powder it completely?
> [/b]



Maybe you could try using a food blender or processor, could even try using one of those grinders that you can get for cannabis. 
Not sure if they would work but just a suggestion.

----------


## SKA

> Wow. You guys are like, stoner try anything druggie guys. But you know a lot. I think I&#39;m gonna start experimenting. This is cool, thanks a lot
> [/b]



I am a part-time stoner(weekends only), used to be a fulltime stoner and even a druggie once. Now I am more an &#39;&#39;explorer of interresing states of Mind&#39;&#39; trying to see it&#39;s potential and possibilities.
I won&#39;t try ANYTHING &#39;&#39;to get me fucked up&#39;&#39;. I&#39;m not the Glue-sniffing Kind of kid. Generally my interrest goes out to slightly Psychoactive herbs and Psychedelic Ecodrugs. 

Now actually last night was my 3d night of Dreaming after drinking the African DreamRoot Tea.
And no I really must say: My dreams have become VERY vivid, bright (as in lightlevels), Colorfull and VERY clear.

*My Dreams last night went something like this:*





> First Dream of the Night (chronologically) that I remember is being with a Friend of mine, one that lives on my Block, and being at a wooden bridge over the water (actual place right in front of my door) He was doing a Trick on his Skateboard (we used 2 be Passionate SkateBoarding Maniacs) As he was in mid air I kicked him and he almost fell and got angry with me. All I could do was laugh my DreamAss off. his girlfriend was also next to me. It was all awefully bright and Clear. 
> 
> Then the next thing I remember was being in a Downtown area, Much like my own City of Rotterdam, With lots of busy streets, high buildings and Trollies. I remember following the Rails to a sort of Industrial terrain with lots of offices. I went inside one and confronted some sort of Manager/boss of a company. He was very Selfish and Pretty much exactly fit the profile of scamming selfish ruthless Kapitalist bastard with great Political influence. As he walked out of his office to his Car I confronted him with that I was well aware of the Dirty games he played with his employees and the lower classes of Society. I didn&#39;t cuss at all but stayed sharp and calm, letting him know that &#39;&#39;he wouldn&#39;t end well&#39;&#39; and that &#39;&#39;I knew what he was upto&#39;&#39;
> I was SOOOO incredibly angry with his Kapitalist babylon State of mind.
> 
> Then, from there, I tried to find my way back into the Downtown area. I got lost for a second untill I found the trollie&#39;s track again and followed the Rails back into the Busy streets. I suddenly remembered a kickass party that I wanted to go to and I started to run because &#39;&#39;It had almost started&#39;&#39;. I ran and I ran through the streets, Down steps, past people,in between tall buildings. It was all so Realistic and CrystalClear.
> I finally found the Party and there was this STRANGE entrance: A square opening, JUST big enough to squeeze my body through and then  a narrow flight of stairs up into the Building. Inside were old Skool House Disco Beats and alot of people.  As I gazed around inside I saw alot of people, boys and girls, being really closer than close, Near an Orgy, yet not a rude display of public sex. More a Passionate and arroused bunch of kissing boys and girls. One guy particulairy caught my eye. He was lying on the Ground kissing a Girl lying next to him with another girl on top of him. This other girl suddenly seduced the guy to turn his head and Kiss her. When he did she stopped and said: &#39;&#39;Sorry... You can always turn back to her&#39;&#39; looking at the girl next to him, who he was innitially kissing. She was now pissed off and he was embaressed. Very Symbolical. Then I remember trying to explain the vibe of the House Music of that party to outsiders who didn&#39;t seem to understand it. [/b]



THEN my phone Rang and it woke me up. It was Madou, a close friend of mine. I told her in a nutshell, all the wacky dreams I had just had. I cannot seem to remember all 4 to 5 Dreams that people supposedly have in one night. It seemed like the last of the 2 lasted SO long and was 1 long story. I am assuming that I either had 2 dreams, 12 short and the other lasting Rediculously long, much longer than a Usual REM-dream period. Or the last one is what I can remember and it MUST have lasted very very long as being the last REM-period of my sleep. in the Morning. 
*Silene Capensis, A.K.A. DreamRoot certainly has got my recommendations for all those who seek to have an interresting, unique & intense Dreaming experience by the use of Oneirogenic herbs.*


Yes, I really DO have to say that this African DreamRoot works miracles. I haven&#39;t had SUCH vivid, clear, lineair and wellremembered Dreams since my Childhood.

----------


## dodobird

How about a coffy grinder?

----------


## SKA

> How about a coffy grinder?
> [/b]



yeah I was thinking the same. One of those Old fashion Old Skool Coffeegrinders.
I was also thinking of using a Polmpresser. Something like This but perhaps a selfmade version of it.

If I could make such a thing with Material from a Home Inprovement store, and use it to put in my Dreamherb Root, Screw it closed VERY tightly it would deliver immense ammounts of Pressure on the DreamRoot it might Eventually Crush it to Dust.

This would work well for making more Herbs into fine Powder.
I think soon I will order Calea Zacatechichi again and put African DreamRoot + Calea Zacatechichi in my &#39;&#39;Pressure device&#39;&#39; to make a sort of DreamPowder Mix.

But first I&#39;m going to give Silene Capensis alone a couple of more tries. Thusfar it has had great Results way beyond my expectations.  ::content::

----------


## Indecent Exposure

When searching for differnt Oneirogens I came across Artemisia vulgaris, has anybody tired this or know what effects its suppose 2 have?
just wondering =)
Imran

----------


## SKA

> When searching for differnt Oneirogens I came across Artemisia vulgaris, has anybody tired this or know what effects its suppose 2 have?
> just wondering =)
> Imran
> [/b]



Yeah I still have a huge bag of Artemisia Vulgaris A.K.A. Mugwort. I tried smoking it, Drinking a tea made out of it and also sleeping with a bag of it under my Pillow. No obvious Results noticed.

I might try it next time In combination with African DreamRoot. Maybe African DreamRoot tea early in the Morning before Sunrise on an Empty stomach and Mugwort Tea just before bedtime.

But first I&#39;m gunna try African DreamRoot ALONE more to be able to properly Recognise it&#39;s typical effects. Then, when that&#39;s done, I will add other DreamEnhancers to it to see if it&#39;s effects are boosted or Different from DreamRoot Alone.

----------


## SKA

UPDATE: AMAZING&#33;

this herb is really OneiroInsane.

Last night was the 4th Night after I had drank the DreamRoot Tea and last night&#39;s Dreams were actually the most bizarre of the ones I had of the 4 nights that the DreamRoot affected my Dreams.

this is how it went:
Yet again I had 1 short Dream and 1 very long 1. Which was Lineair and made an awefull lot of Chronoligical sense, in a Storyline way.
The first Dream I remember only 1 fragment of. I had done Magic Mushrooms and I was outside in Nature. Lightlevels seemed dull like Autumn dimmed sunlight from sun shining through an infinite blanket of clouds. I saw a forrestlike scene in front of me with leafless branches (autumn skies + autumn trees: sense?) I saw a guy standing in front of me, who was a guy with which I was doing shrooms together. I had an extreme Visual. I saw my field of Vision being Strechted out towards the sides Horizontally. Just rediculously bizarre and enjoyable to see the guy and the forrest strecht along with my Visual.

End of part one. Next Dream: I was at some kind of Fair where they were Displaying toys and such. It was a huge Building/Hall and inside were all kind of showrooms with amazingly bizare stuff like Robotdolls, wierd Colored lights and alot of people inside. I remember paying for a ticket at the entrance. I went outside and there I found my Cousin and my Uncle. Together we went back inside. Then I suddenly felt the need to go home and I was stressed out about wether or not I had all my stuff with me; Wallet, Coat, Phone..etc I couldn&#39;t find &#39;&#39;the bus home&#39;&#39; and got stressed out more.

*&#33;* I must have had a mini blackout cuz then I found myself Walking through a very Misty Melancholic Forrest. (same forrest as before?) Looked like Autumn (coincidence? makes a grizzly amount of sense and continuity to me) since there were leafs on the ground and all Branches were leafless and looking bleak. This time it was Dark, like it was night, and the Fog was hanging low and was really thick. I was walking Along a muddy Forrestpath with on my Left side a huge Forrest lake with low fog hovering over it&#39;s surface. And on my Right was a 1 meter deep muddy Ditch leading further down into teh forrest. 

As I came to the end of this Path There was a small wooden pier in front of me and about 2 meters of lake water behind it until the lake side bended off to the left and disappeared out of my sight.
On my right in the Muddy Ditch was a Cow, a young Calf, about as big as a Large dog. It seemed to be Hurt and it was lying asleep in the Muddy Ditch. I can&#39;t recall ever having felt so much Compassion for an Animal or even for a Human  :tongue2:  
I woke up the poor animal and Guided it onto the Path Towards teh Lakeside. I thought I should Lead it into the water so it could wash off the mud and Freshen up Mentally a bit.

Now comes Strange®ness: BANG blackout and Suddenly the Whole situation I have JUST explained happend All over again for a second Time. From the *&#33;* sign in the text above. Straaaange  :tongue2: 

Then I finally led the poor Animal into the Water and it stood there just below the water surface underwater. I thought: &#39;&#39;how about that I could use a little freshing up myself&#39;&#39; and with that thought I ran across the Path and Jumped into the Lake, but as I was in Mid-air above the water I though: &#39;&#39;FUCK, all the stuff in my Pockets are gunna get soaking wet&#33;&#39;&#39;.

Too late. Splash. I landed in the Cold water and I was under water thinking : "SHIIIIIT My Wallet, my Money, My Phone...&#33;&#39;&#39; I went nuts with Stress and I got out of the water Stressed out and soaking wet.

SOMEHOW I ended up in front of my Frontdoor and entered my house Soaking wet. I stood in the hall as my mom came walking Downstairs. I was trying to tell her what happened in this utterly stressed out way. Atop of all this stress she started bitching against me that I was moaning and that I sounded like a Bird Squeeking. I was so completely stressed out I felt like I could Scream for 5 minutes straight.

Then I awoke. Still feeling very Stressed out and Disorientated.
Soon enough I smiled because I knew my Dreams were so insanely vivid because of the AfricanDreamRoot Tea I had drunk 5 days earlier.

AMAZING herb. That&#39;s all Folks  ::D:

----------


## SKA

wow. erm. Maybe FINALLY a really interresting Dream for you Lucid Dreamers:

The 5th Night after ingesting African DreamRoot Tea I had a short but amazingly vivid Lucid Dream.





> I was standing on my Neighborhood&#39;s courtyard and it was Dark Dawn almost nighttime lighting out there. Felt like a Summer Night somehow. I was there with a couple of people and they were running amok. I don&#39;t know exactly how but they caused quite a disorder and riot there and I was left there in the Disorder. I felt like Getting away from there spo I tried to fly and take off. I tried a couple of times and couldn&#39;t succeed when I just suddenly realised:&#39;&#39; Hey wait I&#39;m trying to Fly: Therefor this is probably a Dream&#33;&#39;&#39; To reassure myseelf, and I always need to, I walked over to the brick long wall of the shed in front of me and tried to stick my fingertops through the wall. 
> As I did I saw a couple of my fingers go THROUGH the wall and Came to the Definite conclusion that I WAS dreaming. I had something heavy on my shoulders, like a Chair, SOMEHOW... Wierdness And I took Off flying knowing with a 100% certainty I could fly better than Superman. And as a matter of fact I did. I flew with an Incredible Rushing Speed over my Block&#39;s gardens. One of my Neighbor&#39;s I hate, cause she&#39;s an intolerant, narrowminded, bittered, insightless old widow who has a serious lack in the Realisation that she lives in a suburb, surrounded by PEOPLE you know. As I passed over her garden, which was at another place than it is now, I flew down and Dived through a sort of Glass Expensive Fence she had appearantly built there. I just Smashed through the Glass leaving a huge hole it it. I quickly flew towards my Garden, and this must have been where I lost Lucidity again Cuz I landed and tried to Open the Door and quickly get inside. When I couldn&#39;t I started banging panic-ish on the Door. If I was still fully Lucid I would have just stepped through teh wall or not even Feared for conviction at all and thus wouldn&#39;t try to get away.[/b]



Then I woke up.
Marvelous Lucid Dream. I haven&#39;t had one in quite a while and now I had one in the 5th night afterglow of African DreamRoot Tea.

*6th Night&#39;s Dream wasn&#39;t lucid but very bizarre and symbolical:*




> I remember it very fragmented. I remember fighting as a Rebel in a city partially destroyed by war against Babylon Government big bully Cops and Soldiers: Authority&#39;s Hounds and there were very hard to express experiences after that. I saw the world as a map on which I could click and a sound would play like Katchushas  Missiles and People Screaming. The sound would fit the current situation on the map: War everywhere. The map was placed on a Large Glass Transparrent Globe with Layers of Glass and a very Strange Yellow-ish light shining through it. Then Later in that Dream I got a Glance of hard to express things again. Just showing me that Russia and America were involved. There were 2 girls about my age, one blond girl and one asian girl. Somehow I knew they were my Allies in this great fight and Later when I suddenly was &#39;&#39;On Trial&#39;&#39; as a sort of Leader of the Rebels for killing about 4 Government Soldiers in the fight in some Government dominated Court Room I heard my Sentence of Prison Detention declared by the Judge of that unholy court and Remember that the Blond girl was my Lawyer in this unwinnable case. As I thouht of the 4 Government Soldiers I had killed I saw them Each in a Flash before my Eyes the way I did when I had just Shot them. I felt regret and Fear for what was to come. Allthought I felt regret for the 4 Soldiers I had killed I did not change my Mind about the Government and my Stuggle against them. I just hated how that court just played out a showTrial, because the Outcome would always end me in Prison anyway.[/b]



Very Politically and Emotionally Charged. Really showed me the Bigger games of Politics, Commercialism and Militairism and how they absolutely Controll, Comsume and Opress the Freedom of the Individual to live Life as they wish.


It seems that, AT least for now IF not for ever, my Dreaming has been lifted to a new, brighter level ever since I had 1 cup of Tea with only HALF a teaspoon of Powdered DreamRoot added. I still have 20 grams of it&#33; Wonder how long this will last.

----------


## Sparrower

That all sounds amazing...

I ordered some Silene over a month ago and it still hasn&#39;t arrived&#33;

----------


## SKA

> That all sounds amazing...
> 
> I ordered some Silene over a month ago and it still hasn&#39;t arrived&#33;
> [/b]



From what Site did you order the Silene Capensis? Can you link me? Usually you can check the &#39;&#39;orderstatus&#39;&#39; or something alik. It shows wether or not your Payment has allready been receaved. This may take a while. Especially when you&#39;re ordering stuff across continents. Once the payment has been received they will send you the Product. If you&#39;re ordering from another continent the shipment may also take a while. It will probably cost you more shipping costs and bank transfer costs than the price of the actual product so I hope you ordered Silene Capensis from an American supplier? Maybe you could send an Email to the Owner of the Smartshop from which you ordered the DreamRoot. His email adress or those of his collegues should be able to be found on the site you ordered it from.


BTW, people I have drank another Cup of DreamRoot Tea on an empty stomach. This Time I again Powdered the dried Roots with a Mortar and Pestle to as fine of a Powder I could get. I made a Cup of Peach&Mango Tea with a little bit of reedsugar. I scooped up the Powdered DreamRoot and got a Ful Teaspoon (overfull, not heaped) of it out of the bowl. I added it to my somewhat cooled down Tea and drank it up. It must have been about 430 miligrams estimated roughly, while only about 250 miligram range doses(half a Teaspoon) are allready said to be fully active. I wonder what will happen in the following week&#39;s Nights of Dreaming  ::D:

----------


## SKA

Last time I tried Silene I tried combining it with Smoking Marijuana throughout the following week, but it whiped out my DreamRecall and made the effects of Silene undone. So eventhough I only smoked a couple of evenings and not too close before bedtime this still wasn&#39;t favourable. Stirry dreams: but hard to remember.

So right now I&#39;m gunna make another Cup of African DreamRoot Tea and Drink it together with a Friend of mine who I have also interrested in Lucid Dmreaming and such. I also urged him to join these forums so soon enough I will report my results and myabe so will he.

Happy Dreaming. Or Maniacal Dreaming.
Ciao

----------


## doomgoat

I don&#39;t mean to hijack the thread here but can anybody here recommend additions to my smoking mixture here? 
Mugwort
Catnip
Lavender Leaves
St. John&#39;s Wort
Lettuce opium

If anyone could add any anything legal, and available at say a health food store, that would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## braha_kahn

> I don&#39;t mean to hijack the thread here but can anybody here recommend additions to my smoking mixture here? 
> Mugwort
> Catnip
> Lavender Leaves
> St. John&#39;s Wort
> Lettuce opium
> 
> If anyone could any anything legal, and available at say a health food store, that would be greatly appreciated.
> [/b]



lol You smoke St. John&#39;s wort? Hmm maybe I should try it once 

Wild dagga (Leonotus Leonorus/ is good too, taste isn&#39;t that great but you get a small high of it
Or Marihuanilla (Leonurus sibiricus) but I haven&#39;t smoked this yet.

----------


## doomgoat

> lol You smoke St. John&#39;s wort? Hmm maybe I should try it once 
> 
> Wild dagga (Leonotus Leonorus/ is good too, taste isn&#39;t that great but you get a small high of it
> Or Marihuanilla (Leonurus sibiricus) but I haven&#39;t smoked this yet.
> [/b]



well i read one of the recipes on HerbSmoke has "The power of St. John&#39;s Wort" so i i figured...
and also, would either of these be available at a health food store?

----------


## carlhungis

> Last time I tried Silene I tried combining it with Smoking Marijuana throughout the following week, but it whiped out my DreamRecall and made the effects of Silene undone. So eventhough I only smoked a couple of evenings and not too close before bedtime this still wasn&#39;t favourable. Stirry dreams: but hard to remember.
> 
> So right now I&#39;m gunna make another Cup of African DreamRoot Tea and Drink it together with a Friend of mine who I have also interrested in Lucid Dmreaming and such. I also urged him to join these forums so soon enough I will report my results and myabe so will he.
> 
> Happy Dreaming. Or Maniacal Dreaming.
> Ciao
> [/b]




So, just to clarify.... You only drank one cup of the tea and 3 days later you started having the cool dreams?  Or were you drinking one cup a day?  Just curious.

I am trying to get back into dreaming, my recall has really turned to crap for about the last year.  I am now trying to reenergize myself.  I have been smoking calea a few times and it is still giving me the same long dreams, nothing lucid but long and connected.

I am curious about trying the African Dreamroot.  I will probably order some from iamshaman.com.  They seemed to have good prices on Calea when I was shopping there before.  What site did you get your African Dreamroot from?

----------


## braha_kahn

> well i read one of the recipes on HerbSmoke has "The power of St. John&#39;s Wort" so i i figured...
> and also, would either of these be available at a health food store?
> [/b]



I doubt it

----------


## SKA

> So, just to clarify.... You only drank one cup of the tea and 3 days later you started having the cool dreams?  Or were you drinking one cup a day?  Just curious.
> 
> I am trying to get back into dreaming, my recall has really turned to crap for about the last year.  I am now trying to reenergize myself.  I have been smoking calea a few times and it is still giving me the same long dreams, nothing lucid but long and connected.
> 
> I am curious about trying the African Dreamroot.  I will probably order some from iamshaman.com.  They seemed to have good prices on Calea when I was shopping there before.  What site did you get your African Dreamroot from?
> [/b]



I bought my African DreamRoot (Silene Capensis) of Azarius Smartshop which is a Dutch Supplier. And since I live in the Netherlands that means no expensive Shipping costs.
And to Clarify: I drank only 1 cup of DreamRoot Tea first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. Just one cup of Earl Grey Tea with only half a Teaspoon of ground dreamroot added to it.
It took full effect the 3d night and left me with the rest of the week&#39;s dreams all being very vivid, emotional, symbolical and Continuous and most of all very very clear.


I had the impression that the first night my Dreams Immediately became more vivid and emotional, while the Clearity and Detailed DreamRecall started to increase after the 3d night.

----------


## braha_kahn

Ok this could just be a coincidence but I don&#39;t care&#33; I made this tincture with Erythroxylum catuaba and according to the site where I bought it:





> Erythroxylum catuaba is a tree, native to south-America and related to the coca-plant. While little-known in the West, the tree is most famous in Brazil because of belief in its aphrodisiac properties. Indigenous people, like the Tupi in Brazil, have used the plant for generations, mainly because of it&#39;s famous aphrodisiacal properties. Preparing it as a tea, they claim it produces an immediate lifting of mood and libido. Long-term use of Catuaba is reported to *stimulate erotic dreams* and enhance sexual experience. In addition, catuabe is known as a general tonic and fortifier and stimulant of the nervous system. Some research on its antiviral and antibacterial properties, but research data are still scarce.[/b]



Well yesterday before I went to bed I had a zip of that tincture and surprise surprise I had an erotic dream that night&#33; Starring Paris HIlton and Anna Kournikova&#33;&#33;&#33; LoL so perhaps it does stimulate erotic dreams... I would repeat the experiment if I hadn&#39;t thrown the tincture togheter with the other tinctures that I made to make my Love Potion N°9 Tincture   ::evil::  lol

So perhaps I&#39;ll make a new tincture with the Catuaba alone... Or perhaps I&#39;ll experiment with my Love potion   ::bigteeth:: 

I LOVE YOU PARIS AND ANNA   ::bowdown::  lol

----------


## dodobird

> Ok this could just be a coincidence but I don&#39;t care&#33; I made this tincture with Erythroxylum catuaba and according to the site where I bought it:
> Well yesterday before I went to bed I had a zip of that tincture and surprise surprise I had an erotic dream that night&#33; Starring Paris HIlton and Anna Kournikova&#33;&#33;&#33; LoL so perhaps it does stimulate erotic dreams... I would repeat the experiment if I hadn&#39;t thrown the tincture togheter with the other tinctures that I made to make my Love Potion N°9 Tincture   lol
> 
> So perhaps I&#39;ll make a new tincture with the Catuaba alone... Or perhaps I&#39;ll experiment with my Love potion  
> 
> I LOVE YOU PARIS AND ANNA   lol
> [/b]



did you put gat leaves in your potion? that pretty famous as aphrodisiac.
Anyway please keep us updated if this continues to affect your dreams.

----------


## braha_kahn

I made 3 seperate tinctures, with the intention to throw them all togheter when they are ready

one with catuaba, one with afrodite&#39;s mix (contain&#39;s damiana and other herbs) and one with nelumbo nucifera, I&#39;ll make an update if I try it again (and don&#39;t forget it), but I don&#39;t like to drink alcohol every day so it could take a while  :smiley:

----------


## long jetty

Nutmeg? Alrady been said? I ate a tablespoon last night, my dream recall came back after days of it missing and I had a lucid.

----------


## tommo

I&#39;m wondering if it would be cheaper to grow silene capensis then to just buy the leaves or watever.  Does neone know how long it would take to grow it?  And does it have any psychological effects while you are still awake?  Liek do you hallucinate or anything?

----------


## carlhungis

> I&#39;m wondering if it would be cheaper to grow silene capensis then to just buy the leaves or watever.  Does neone know how long it would take to grow it?  And does it have any psychological effects while you are still awake?  Liek do you hallucinate or anything?
> [/b]



http://www.jlhudsonseeds.net/SeedlistSI-SZ.htm

That is the only place I found that mentions anything about growing it.  Considering that everyplace that sells it calls it "an extremely rare" plant, I do not think that you will have an easy go of it.  The price would also indicate (&#036;50/oz) that it is not easily grown or harvested.

----------


## dodobird

Hey SKA,
Any new findings?

----------


## SKA

> Hey SKA,
> Any new findings?
> [/b]




I&#39;ve had 1 very successfull session with Silene Capensis and 3 other, seemingly worthless sessions with Silene Capensis. I have since ceased to try it again. I will have to combine this DreamHerb with another one before I try it again.

Maybe the first thing I&#39;m gunna do is Order some Enthada Rheedii, an African DreamBean.
It is the only one of the 3 REAL dreamherbs that I know of that I haven&#39;t tried yet. 

Tried Calea Zacatechichi 10X extract once with no success, tried Silene Capensis a couple of times only the first time being successfull but VERY successfull. Now I will soon order the DreamBeans, but it&#39;ll take a week or 2 before I get my new pay and can afford to invest in this DreamEnhancer. I&#39;ll first try it alone and later on I will try it in Combination with Silene Capensis. By then I&#39;ll report my Oneirogenic Endeavors in this Topic.

This is the DreamBean I mean: Entada Rheedii

----------


## Vespewtine

> I&#39;ve had 1 very successfull session with Silene Capensis and 3 other, seemingly worthless sessions with Silene Capensis. I have since ceased to try it again. I will have to combine this DreamHerb with another one before I try it again.
> 
> Maybe the first thing I&#39;m gunna do is Order some Enthada Rheedii, an African DreamBean.
> It is the only one of the 3 REAL dreamherbs that I know of that I haven&#39;t tried yet. 
> 
> Tried Calea Zacatechichi 10X extract once with no success, tried Silene Capensis a couple of times only the first time being successfull but VERY successfull. Now I will soon order the DreamBeans, but it&#39;ll take a week or 2 before I get my new pay and can afford to invest in this DreamEnhancer. I&#39;ll first try it alone and later on I will try it in Combination with Silene Capensis. By then I&#39;ll report my Oneirogenic Endeavors in this Topic.
> 
> This is the DreamBean I mean: Entada Rheedii
> [/b]



How does Marijuana affect dreaming? I heard someone say that it enchances dreams but, would it harm my ability for dream recall?

----------


## metcalfracing

> I&#39;ll start right here. I&#39;ll post a link too to provide the Info about the herb that is important.
> And just some loose interresting Oneiric Experiences with combined herbs & Supplements: on Coleus Blumei + Silene Capensis
> Melatonin + Valerian Root + Vitamin B6
> Calea Zacatechichi + Tryptophan (5-HTP)
> Damiana Tea and Joints
> [/b]



... over my head, lol. You sure are one scholarly druggie. hehe. jk.

----------


## yoast

Hi Ska,
This topic got me interested in this African dream root. I ordered it this week (also from azarius, irritating to chop it up, I used my swiss army knife). Just chewed up a full teaspoon and smoked 0,5 gram of Calea Zacatechichi 10x extract. Tomorrow morning I&#39;ll drink the tea. I&#39;ll post the results.
Your marihuana topic sounds interesting too, although I smoke very rarely. But I&#39;ll check the results anyway.

----------


## yoast

I did have good dream recall and a LD last night, but the nature of my dreams was unchanged. I can&#39;t say the herbs had any effect, but I&#39;m drinking a cup of African dream root tea right now, and I&#39;ll probably use some more Calea Z tonight.

----------


## SKA

> I did have good dream recall and a LD last night, but the nature of my dreams was unchanged. I can&#39;t say the herbs had any effect, but I&#39;m drinking a cup of African dream root tea right now, and I&#39;ll probably use some more Calea Z tonight.[/b]



Interresting. Let me know the Results when you&#39;re done. Also let me know how much Miligrams/Teaspoons of ground Calea & DreamRoot you used. 1, non-heaped, teaspoon is roughly 200 miligrams. You can use a mortar and pestle to get Silene Capensis very fine and powdery.

Soon I&#39;m going to try African DreamRoot again. But I&#39;m not gunna smoke Marijuana for about a week before I attempt it. Azarius sais that when taking Silene Capensis it is best not to have any other alkaloids, like THC, in your system for it to work optimally.

----------


## Howie

The Placebo Herb.

Honestly. The placebo effect is often not given due credit  for it&#39;s profound effects.
If you are in the position to tell your wife, girlfriend, friend, etc. that you are giving that person a very distinguished herb, tea, pill again ..etc. But in reality you are giving them a vitamin C. 

Maybe they will have a lucid and wars off that flew bug too.  ::wink::

----------


## yoast

I chopped a quarter of the 10 gram bag of African dream root in tiny pieces (so 2,5 grams), yesterday i chewed up the big parts (roughly about 0,5 grams), this morning I had the tea (again roughly 0,5 grams), tomorrowmorning I&#39;ll make tea from the remaining 1,5 grams.
I made a joint of 0,5 grams of Calea zachatechichi, but smoked less then half (it was disgusting in my taste), so about 0,2 grams of Calea inhaled. Tonight I&#39;ll make tea from about 0,5 to 1,0 grams and drink it.
I&#39;ll post the results here.
Placebo effect is indeed very powerfull, so I&#39;ll have to notice something extreme going on in my dreamlife to conclude that it&#39;s got an effect. (besides the placebo effect, and all the added attention off course).

----------


## SKA

I know the Placebo effect is as Effective as anything else that actually DOES have a Physiological/Psychological effect.

However when I first tried the Silene Capensis it worked without me having any Pre-expectations since I know how many &#39;&#39;dreamherbs&#39;&#39; don&#39;t really work at all. And when it DID work it seemingly DIDN&#39;T work the 3 times I&#39;ve tried it again. You&#39;d say that a placebo effect would be strongest after the 1st time it has been succesfull and &#39;&#39;confirmed&#39;&#39; to work. I&#39;m sure this isn&#39;t a placebo herb.

----------


## yoast

Good point about placebo. It should work better after having such an effect the first time. But I read your post about it, you said the effect was most potent three days after drinking the tea. 
So either this substance has a very strange biochemical behaviour in your body, or it was just a coincidence. Maybe the strong effect was caused by something else (fever? other drugs? sleep deprivation? anything else?).

Anyway, I hope it was the dream root after all, because in that case, I&#39;m in for a very interesting night, since I&#39;ve ingested 2,5 grams of African dream root over the past three days.
I didn&#39;t notice anything last night though, just a normal night, dream recall actually a bit worse than usual.

I tried drinking the Calea Zachatechichi 10x tea (one gram), but it was just impossible. 
I remember feeling feeling sorry for myself having to eat various bugs in Cambodja. During a hill tribe wedding in Southern China I ate water buffalo skin, stomach and bloodcloths with some bamboo worms for desert (these were actually quite good). So I&#39;ve tortured my taste buds before, but this was nothing compared to the absolute horror of this brew.
Not in my wildest dreams did I ever imaging anything tasting this bad, I&#39;ll never try this again.

But, I boiled it down to a teaspoon of green sticky stuff, tonight I&#39;ll cover it in peanutbutter and will attempt swallowing it in one go (I&#39;ll keep a bucket next to me just in case).
I thought smoking it was bad, but that is actually the preferred method.

The story continues, tomorrow.

----------


## Jess

I thought you might find this interesting:

----------


## SKA

The Alkaloids of the African DreamRoot travel very slowly through your bloodstream. It&#39;s not supposed to work immediately. It sais so on azarius. It usually takes full effect on the 3d night of ingestion according to most other experience reports from people who&#39;ve tried it.

----------


## yoast

Okay, here I am, sitting behind my computer with a teaspoon full of dark green sticky stuff, the residu of 1 gram of Calea Zachatechichi 10x tea. The most taste bud terrorizing substance in the universe known to man.
I&#39;m gonna cover it with peanutbutter and try to swallow it in one go, I&#39;ve got a bucket within reach just in case.

If this goes wrong I&#39;ll start a new topic &#39;Dreamherb-Induced-Vomiting technique, 100% succes&#39;.

...Wow, it worked.

This combined with the 2,5 grams of African dreamroot I&#39;ve ingested over the past three days should do miracles. I didn&#39;t use any marihuana or any other drug for a few weeks, so no interference from that.

Can&#39;t wait to fall asleep and see what happens.

----------


## yoast

After my last post I went to bed, listened to my home made autosuggestion, tried some WILD and fell asleep.
I did feel kinda mildly high after the Calea, but maybe it was just the excitement of anticipation.
My dreamrecall was again a bit worse than average, only remembered one dream. 

I was in a Caribean culture in Indonesia and everybody I met was either playing a Hammond organ, talking about it or repairing it. I suddenly realised that this cultures musical evolution had come to a halt and that they&#39;d be doing the same thing till judgement day.

Just an ordinary dream.

So I regret to inform everybody that both the Calea Zachatechichi and the Silene Capensis are not very powerfull dreamherbs, they had no noticeable effect on me anyway.
I&#39;ve still got some leftovers though, so if I see a good new idea with it, I&#39;ll probably try it.
Should I have some fantastic dreaming experiences during the coming week, I&#39;ll post it here as a &#39;possible&#39; effect of dreamherbs.

----------


## laconix

Hmm, weird. Maybe they&#39;re just placebo, really good placebo&#33; Yay&#33; Placebo for all&#33;

----------


## SKA

> After my last post I went to bed, listened to my home made autosuggestion, tried some WILD and fell asleep.
> I did feel kinda mildly high after the Calea, but maybe it was just the excitement of anticipation.
> My dreamrecall was again a bit worse than average, only remembered one dream. 
> 
> I was in a Caribean culture in Indonesia and everybody I met was either playing a Hammond organ, talking about it or repairing it. I suddenly realised that this cultures musical evolution had come to a halt and that they&#39;d be doing the same thing till judgement day.
> 
> Just an ordinary dream.
> 
> So I regret to inform everybody that both the Calea Zachatechichi and the Silene Capensis are not very powerfull dreamherbs, they had no noticeable effect on me anyway.[/b]



Don&#39;t worry. I believe the fun is yet to come in the 5 nights to come. Just don&#39;t do any drugs, that means no alcohol too. Alcohol terribly interferes with any other substance. Go to bed at reasonable times, sleep well and long enough yet not too long either and just keep an eye out for what happenes in your Dreams the comming nights.

----------


## yoast

Wow, last night I had some interesting dreams, maybe I was too quick to judge the herbs, or maybe it&#39;s a coincidence. But this is what I experienced.

I woke at 01:30 from a dream, I could recall the dream very detailed, it was very much like real life. I was at my parents farm helping my dad fix the fence. I noticed a lot of chickens, peacocks, feasants etc (like in real life) but also a lot of similar birds who don&#39;t even exist in real life. At the end of my dream I was helping a baby chicken find it&#39;s mother. Lot&#39;s of details, no shifting of DC&#39;s or dreamenvironment and it was in an existing environment (all these things are very uncommon in my dreams).

But now it get&#39;s even more interesting.

I woke at 06:30 from a dream, again I could recall the dream very detailed, again a very stable dream, again helping my dad fix the fence, and again a lot of birds. The dream ended when I was attacked by a female peacock (this specimen exists in real life, it&#39;s a psychotic b_tch), I startled and woke up.

So this really surprised me, because there&#39;s just so much that is different from my other dreams and because of the consistency. Usually my dreams take place in non-existing landscapes and the DC&#39;s change during a dream, especially if I can remember long stretches of dream like in these two cases.

I&#39;m still not 100% convinced that this is caused by the dreamherbs (I&#39;m very sceptical by nature), but it is strange. Guess I&#39;ll have to try some more to make sure.

----------


## SKA

> Wow, last night I had some interesting dreams, maybe I was too quick to judge the herbs, or maybe it&#39;s a coincidence. But this is what I experienced.
> 
> I woke at 01:30 from a dream, I could recall the dream very detailed, it was very much like real life. I was at my parents farm helping my dad fix the fence. I noticed a lot of chickens, peacocks, feasants etc (like in real life) but also a lot of similar birds who don&#39;t even exist in real life. At the end of my dream I was helping a baby chicken find it&#39;s mother. Lot&#39;s of details, no shifting of DC&#39;s or dreamenvironment and it was in an existing environment (all these things are very uncommon in my dreams).
> 
> But now it get&#39;s even more interesting.
> 
> I woke at 06:30 from a dream, again I could recall the dream very detailed, again a very stable dream, again helping my dad fix the fence, and again a lot of birds. The dream ended when I was attacked by a female peacock (this specimen exists in real life, it&#39;s a psychotic b_tch), I startled and woke up.
> 
> So this really surprised me, because there&#39;s just so much that is different from my other dreams and because of the consistency. Usually my dreams take place in non-existing landscapes and the DC&#39;s change during a dream, especially if I can remember long stretches of dream like in these two cases.
> ...




See? And I think this is the 1st of about 5 nights that you&#39;ll have these amazingly clear dreams. Maybe even more since you took African DreamRoot and Calea Dreamherb.

Have you read my DreamExperience with African DreamRoot? It&#39;s somewhere back in this topic. The similairity in it&#39;s effects are that both our Dreams were incredibly realistic, had a sense-making *continuous storyline* throughout all the dreams of that night and was experienced in an extremely clear state of mind; seing and remembering every detail of the Dream uppon awakening. I believe all Dreams are as detailed and complete as these ones only we do not  experience them with a mind Clear and Conscious enough to remember them most of the time.


Something different completely: I have just ordered *Yopo seeds* from Azarius. 20 Grams; about 80 to a 100 seeds. These seeds contain 3 variaties of DMT: The main active substance in Ayahuasca brews. There&#39;s NN,DMT, 5Meo-DMT and 5HO-DMT in the seeds. The last 2 variaties of DMT are active in much lower doses than NN,DMT is (2 to 3 Miligrams instead of 30 to 60 Miligrams)
They should be here tomorrow. I&#39;ll try them the same night. I&#39;ll roast about 3 seeds till they pop like popcorn and then stuff and smoke them in my pipe. I&#39;ll try not to let the flame come too close to the Yopo-flakes so it wont burn and destroy material. I&#39;ll keep the flame of my lighter just slightly above the Yopo Material as I inhale.

I&#39;ll do this right before sleep. It induces a very powerfull imaginative, immersive psychedelic experience that takes full effect some 30 seconds after inhalation, lasts for 10 minutes to about 1 hour and you&#39;re completely back to baseline within the next hour. Later I will try to make the Yopo Snuff as is most siuggested for Yopo-ingestion.

If I do this right before going to sleep I wonder if it could possibly enhance my Dreams. Maybe on a later Occasion I can do another experiment: Drink Tea with African DreamRoot in the morning on an empty stomach and then the 3d night, as it&#39;s effects peak, smoke some DMT containing Yopo Seeds before bedtime and see what happens in the wonderland of my Dreams when I smoke and fall asleep still high from it.

----------


## yoast

Last night again very detailed dream recall, from various long stretches of dreams, but this time the dreams didn&#39;t make much sense at all (no stability, lots of unlogical elements).

I was on a holiday (like in most of my dreams), some unknown country, I didn&#39;t speak the language, I ordered a drink and paid in Chinese Yuan and Brazilian Reals, both not the local currency. I got change in some purple, glittery, powdery, magnetic ore, but there was a market changing it about 10 meters outside the bar. I just accepted it, since there was no use in arguing with the bartender since we didn&#39;t speak the same language. But I knew I was gonna get a lousy deal changing it. 

I got my drink, it was a see-through plastic container with multiple chambers inside with fluid levels, attached to a glass. I had to squeeze it gently while pouring some juice over it, I did it wrong, but it really didn&#39;t bother me. 

I then went to a swing-couch which could turn 360 degrees in slow motion, defying gravity, I thought it was weird, but didn&#39;t ask myself if I was dreaming. There was a British 40 year old rocker, drunk, bitching about the French (finally a part that made sense), I was holding his head for him, because he was to drunk to do so himself. I looked around the bar and thought i was probably the only sane person in there, but I experience that a lot in real life too.

I could go on describing my non-sense dreams of last night, but you get the idea. A lot of random crazy stuff you couldn&#39;t even make up if you tried. But the recall was very detailed. It was really like being there, experiencing it, having thoughts and feelings about the situation.
So I&#39;m looking forward to the coming nights.

Now something totally different:
I read your ideas in the &#39;arousal of the brain&#39;-topic, about feeling good before going to bed and about more vivid dreams while in love. This reminded me of the &#39;being in love is biochemically identical to eating chocolat&#39;-myth, I looked it up on google and a lot of research suggests that it&#39;s true.
So how about eating a big bar of pure dark posh chocolat before going to bed? (obviously, a mars bar won&#39;t do) It&#39;s also an easy experiment for lot&#39;s of people to try. Doesn&#39;t involve dodgy substances.

And again something completely different. In your ska list in some thread I missed &#39;the Slackers&#39;, they&#39;re great in my opinion. So did you forget about em? Don&#39;t you know em? Or do you just not like em?

----------


## yoast

Just ignore the chocolat idea, it&#39;s already on the site, it&#39;s called chocolat induced lucid dream, had a lot of good results apparently, so I&#39;m gonna try it tomorrow.

----------


## SKA

> And again something completely different. In your ska list in some thread I missed &#39;the Slackers&#39;, they&#39;re great in my opinion. So did you forget about em? Don&#39;t you know em? Or do you just not like em?[/b]



Yeah I know the Slackers. They&#39;re great. I just didn&#39;t wanna put down the entire list of Ska bands I like since that would be a rather long list. I just mentioned some.

Okay I&#39;ve tried the Yopo seeds I&#39;ve ordered from Azarius and had a very strong and highly spiritual psychedelic experience that gave me amazing visions that lasted about 15 minutes at it&#39;s peak and the rest of the hour to come down in a pleasant afterrush. Quite intense. I wrote my full experience report about it in the Trip Reports topic in the Extended Discussion board.

Now My next plan is to Snort about 3 roast & ground up Yopo seeds right before going to bed. Since it contains Bufotenin, which is slightly toxic, this will most certainly mean I&#39;ll be visitting the bathroom first: puking is inavoidable when snorting Yopo I have learned.
As the Nausae subsides I will immediately lie down in bed, while still having these intense open and closed eye visions, and try and fall asleep with that state of mind. I&#39;m interrested what effects this might have on my Dreams.

----------


## yoast

Hmm, sounds interesting, except I hate nausea. The way you describe it is sort of like a good salvia trip, was it like that? Or am I misinterpreting it? But if the effect is so short it will be kind of hard to use it for dreaming (except with WBTB). I was thinking about oredering the Utopian Bliss Balls, with the lsa containing HBWR seeds. 
I read your report about em, but it was unrelated to dreaming.

Back in the day I used to experiment a lot with shrooms (up to 90 grams a trip), very trippy, like being in a totally different world, hard to describe really, all senses merge together, like riding a big wave of energy, only thing keeping you sane is feeling love (so tried mixing with MDMA, incredible trip, but just too intense, never did it since).
In lower doses it is a lot like being in a dream, very clear thoughts, very much in the moment (no past or future on your mind). So I feel like using small amounts (not enough to make you trip) before going to bed. Any experience with that maybe?

Oh, and about the dreamherbs, last two nights again very detailed dreamrecall, but &#39;normal&#39; dreams. I also ate 100 grams of very dark chocolat last night, made me feel good, but no effect on dreaming really.

----------


## SKA

> Hmm, sounds interesting, except I hate nausea. The way you describe it is sort of like a good salvia trip, was it like that? Or am I misinterpreting it? But if the effect is so short it will be kind of hard to use it for dreaming (except with WBTB). I was thinking about oredering the Utopian Bliss Balls, with the lsa containing HBWR seeds. 
> I read your report about em, but it was unrelated to dreaming.
> 
> Back in the day I used to experiment a lot with shrooms (up to 90 grams a trip), very trippy, like being in a totally different world, hard to describe really, all senses merge together, like riding a big wave of energy, only thing keeping you sane is feeling love (so tried mixing with MDMA, incredible trip, but just too intense, never did it since).
> In lower doses it is a lot like being in a dream, very clear thoughts, very much in the moment (no past or future on your mind). So I feel like using small amounts (not enough to make you trip) before going to bed. Any experience with that maybe?
> 
> Oh, and about the dreamherbs, last two nights again very detailed dreamrecall, but &#39;normal&#39; dreams. I also ate 100 grams of very dark chocolat last night, made me feel good, but no effect on dreaming really.[/b]



I have smoked Salvia extract (X10 & X5) 3 times andit had no effects whatsoever so I cannot compair it.

What I can say about Yopo is that it was a very amazing experience, with lots of very striking and convincingly realistic visuals unlike anything I&#39;ve ever seen before. Mushrooms visuals are much more &#39;&#39;imaginative&#39;&#39;. However the great + I would have to give Yopo is that, unlike mushrooms which can be quite emotionally intense and stressing, it emotionally pretty much leaves you indifferent: your Mind is very much your own. These seeds will kick your ass but I can&#39;t imagine that you could go bad on this since it doesn&#39;t hurl around your emotions the way Mushrooms sometimes do.

If you hate feeling sick and puking you probably shouldn&#39;t do this. No one likes being sick, but to me and a couple of friends who&#39;ve tried this, this wasn&#39;t at all a big concern. I&#39;d say that it is about as "bad" as having drunk more alcohol than you should have + the Physical feeling of this &#39;&#39;Sickness" is very spiritual and very "Strange" I even found that interresting. But everyone has their own preferences. So based on this information I think you should be well able to make a decision about this on wether or not this is something for you.


*NEWSFLASH:*
I, and a friend have drank 1 cup of African DreamRoot Tea again this morning on an empty stomach. I also added half a capsule of Ephedra to each of our cups for another, obvious, purpose; Energy. With that Tea I also took 1 capsule of Ginkgo Biloba (Memory enhancing) and 1 tablet of DL-Phenilalanine ( Concentration enhancing).Any other Psychoactives that I&#39;ve taken: I&#39;ve had 2 energy drinks today and I have smoked about 4 Joints last night. Now I&#39;m about to sleep so I&#39;ll report the results starting tomorrow.  In addition I&#39;m going to drink a cup of Tea to clear my mind a little since the intense sleep is making me foggy and off-guard.


I still have some psychoactives left for future experiments:
-plenty of Yopo seeds
-about 5 Hawaiian Baby Woodrose seeds
-about 6 Ephedra capsules

But this I will try later. I&#39;ve tried Yopo 2ce now and I wish to do it again later but then right before going to sleep.
All I can do now is await the DreamRoot&#39;s effects. I&#39;ll keep you updated.

----------


## SKA

Update:
1st night under African Dreamroot&#39;s effects I allready noticed increased vividness of my Dreams. I awoke not remembering them very well, but the feelings and emotions of the Dream carried right over into waking life. I felt very nice.

2nd night:
Last night before sleep I smoked about 4 Joints and drank a cup of refreshing mint tea.I just awoke from it and my dreams have yet again increased in vividness and also somewhat in Clearity and Recall.
I remember being at a large festival, like lowlands, with lots of people around. I remember certain actions and situations very well while the other remain blurry memories. I expect the clearity and recall to peak at and from the 3d night.

I&#39;ll keep you updated.

----------


## Spamtek

Combo Breaker&#33;

I&#39;ve got negative reports in on several dream herbs, most notably exceedingly disappointing results from Silene Capensis.

*1. Mugwort*

I&#39;ve recalled my several experiences with Mugwort on the mugwort topic in these forums.  To briefly recap, it _might_ have done something, but if anything, made them frenzied, chaotic, washed-out, and harder to remember.  This is consistent across three different experiements with the drug.  Each time I consumed a toasty hot 16 oz. mug of Mugwort Tea with 1-2 tablespoons of plant matter being steeped, drunk right before bed on an empty stomache.

*2. Calea Zacatechichi*

_Nothing_.  I&#39;ve tried Calea Z twice now with absolutely no effects on my experience or recall at all.  I don&#39;t smoke and I&#39;ve heard nightmare stories about the tea, and I don&#39;t even have gelcaps to cap the stuff with and swallow easy-like, so I had to resort to taking pinches of the powdered foliage and just washing them down with water... I got stems stuck in my throat several times.  Both times occurred right before bed on an empty stomache; I&#39;d say I consumed about 1 gram the first time and closer to 3 the second time.  Highly disappointing.

*3. Silene Capensis*

_Nothing_, and I&#39;m pissed off.  I steeped a teaspoon (~.250g) of the ground root (did it myself with patience, a plastic bag, and a hammer) in steamy hot water, then drank it in the morning on an empty stomache, both root and water.  My dreams were absolutely unchanged for the next week.  This sounded like the most promising herb, but I was super-let down.

I think I&#39;m going to try Silene again tomorrow.  I&#39;m cut off from food on 2:00 PM Sundays, so I may just skip eating entirely tomorrow to give the alkaloids preferential treatment in getting sucked into my system.  I may up the dosage to 1/2 a gram, too, or drink the infusion several mornings in a row.

Good research, people&#33;

----------


## SKA

> Combo Breaker&#33;
> 
> I&#39;ve got negative reports in on several dream herbs, most notably exceedingly disappointing results from Silene Capensis.
> 
> *1. Mugwort*
> 
> I&#39;ve recalled my several experiences with Mugwort on the mugwort topic in these forums.  To briefly recap, it _might_ have done something, but if anything, made them frenzied, chaotic, washed-out, and harder to remember.  This is consistent across three different experiements with the drug.  Each time I consumed a toasty hot 16 oz. mug of Mugwort Tea with 1-2 tablespoons of plant matter being steeped, drunk right before bed on an empty stomache.
> 
> *2. Calea Zacatechichi*
> ...




I recommend not doing any other drugs. No Marijuana, no Coffee, no energy drinks or any sleeping medications. Silene Capensis works best when there are no other alkaloids in your system. And remember: Silene Capensis tends to work very slowly and gradually as the alkaloids travel very slowly through your system: on the 3d night the Dreams get most intense and clear and it will last the 5 nights after that 3d night. 

Actually I am just about to lie down and close my eyes on the 3d night after I ingested the Silene Capensis Tea. I DID drink a large glass of cola just a minute ago; This works clearifying and mentally sharpening so I hope this will manifest itself in my Dreams tonight too.

----------


## Spamtek

> I recommend not doing any other drugs. No Marijuana, no Coffee, no energy drinks or any sleeping medications. Silene Capensis works best when there are no other alkaloids in your system. And remember: Silene Capensis tends to work very slowly and gradually as the alkaloids travel very slowly through your system: on the 3d night the Dreams get most intense and clear and it will last the 5 nights after that 3d night. 
> 
> Actually I am just about to lie down and close my eyes on the 3d night after I ingested the Silene Capensis Tea. I DID drink a large glass of cola just a minute ago; This works clearifying and mentally sharpening so I hope this will manifest itself in my Dreams tonight too.[/b]



I know it works slowly, but in this case patience didn&#39;t pay off.

I had just finished a weekend where I hadn&#39;t eaten very much due to being sick with something, but although sick I didn&#39;t take any sort of medication that might have funked me over.  Aside from these plants I do no drugs, although I am experimenting with a couple of supplements at the moment - grapeseed/japanese knotwood extract (resveratrol), lipoic acid, acetyl-l-carnitine, arginine, fish oil, and a typical multi.  Everything in there except the res-v is an assortment of things you typically get on a normal diet anyways, so I can&#39;t see how they might have screwed wth my system.

Maybe I&#39;ll drop the pillz for this next test and see if it makes any difference.

----------


## Spamtek

You mention it&#39;s best to have no other alkaloids running through your system during Silene&#39;s transit.  Caffeine is on the list, but Wikipedia has a lot of of other things listed as alkaloids, including:

-piperine - found in black pepper
-theobromine - chocolate, green tea
-choline - an essential nutrient found in _all food_.

I&#39;d suspect foods with high levels of chelating antinutrient tannins/phytates/oxalates/other things might suck up the herb&#39;s potential effects too (whole grains, red wine/grape juice, tea again, spinach (oxalic acid), on and on...).  It sounds like it would be smartest to fast at least the first day of taking it...  which is probably true for all drugs when you want to maximize their effects, not just silene capensis.  Unless they&#39;re fat-soluble or something.

----------


## yoast

I&#39;m not gonna go on a diet to see if this herb works. Last time I tried it (about 2,5 grams in 3 days) I did have some unusual dreaming experiences, nothing too spectacular and I can&#39;t say for sure if it was Silene related.
But I&#39;m gonna try it again in about a week, if the results are similar, then at least it has some effect on me. But first I&#39;m gonna try something else (phenylalanine) to see if that has a more noticable effect.

----------


## Thrash

does anyone know any good sites in america to to buy herbs and stuff?

I&#39;m currently using iamshaman.com

----------


## SKA

Okay I tried sleeping on a "trippy dose" of Nutmeg and the results were quite interresting.

I ground up fresh Nutmeg nuts with mortar and pestle. 2,5 Tablespoons. I ate them at 23:10. Put them in a glass, mixed with a little water, chugged it down and chased it with a large glass of icetea. Not too bad at all; alot of people just complain too much.

23:30 - Mild and gradually increasing Euphoria, peace and Physical & Mental calmness.

00:42 - Previously mentioned sensations have gradually increased. Slightly sluggish/impaired/slowed down.

01:14 Feeling physically very high. Very light and I constantly felt an itchy, adrenaline-rush type of tickling sensation inside my chest and belly; I felt much like a sensation of combining XTC, Low blood sugar and being extremely stoned.

I went to bed and the last time I checked the Time it was 04:14. I must have soon afterwards fallen asleep cuz here is what I dreamt.

*The Dream:*
I was in a large, dark, modernly furnished house.White floor, black walls, black couches. It was dark as if it was just before midnight and I was in that house with a female friend of mine. I remember being very happy with her. I was somehow teaching her how to live Mentally free of shame and the judgement of others and to just be herself and be joyfull. We were Running and shoving ourselves over the smooth floor and having fun like little children. We both felt very happy and liberated. Then some fuckups happened cuz my memory is scrambled of what happened after that untill I remembered this: I was still in that same house: It had become much darker than it innitially was. Some Computer- and Stereo- Display lighjts were on and they were the only light in the dark living room. I was lying on the big black comfortable Coutch and my friend was also in the house around me. A woman with her 4 little children came by. I believe she was the woman that actually lives here down the block. She has alot of children. Very pretty woman  :wink2:  I was still lying on the Coutch and I suddenly noticed how extremely Tripped up I felt. I felt inside of me a sort of strong Puslating of Bodily and Mental Excitement. What a rushing sensation. [ I suspect this was the Nutmeg&#39;s effects really kicking in. In my Dream I made up a reason as to why I felt that way: I reasoned that I had eaten my Mescaline bearing San Pedro Cactus, which I have in Real Life, and that that was why I was feeling so tripped.

It became really intense and I crowched together in the couch and prepared to undergo the sensations as I would in Waking Life. I remembered thinking about Mescaline Cacti Trip reports I have Read in Waking Life some of them stating they felt Mescaline was more intense than LSD. This bizare Scene continued into eternity it seemed. 
I wanted to get up from the Couch but I felt I could: Paralysed. I reasoned: it must be a side effect of this psychedelic trance and I tried to move my spirit back into my body to be able to get up from the couch. As I did this, repeatedly trying to lift my arms up and get up, I suddenly saw the Dream fading. It bedcame dark and I was still trying to raise my arm. I was now aware that I had been dreaming and that I was now slowly waking up. I was lying there thinking of what to do and I thought I should wake up to write down the Dream. I finally managed to open my eyes and raise my arm. I found no good penbs so I used a dried out pen to ndraw a tiny Cactus on a sheet of paper; It proved to be enough for me to be able to remember the entire dream again.

When I was awake it was exactly 05:00 meaning I had only slept for about 45 minutes while in my experience it seemed like more than at least 5 hours seriously.
Also I have NEVER ever before awoken after a Dreamperiod; always slept straight till the morning.

Interresting thing this Nutmeg; I might get a capsule machine so I can put it in capsules.

----------


## yoast

Sounds good, so two and a half tablespoon of ground whole nutmegs is an average dose? I have no idea, never used it, you say a &#39;trippy&#39;dose, so how psychedelic would it be when you take it awake? Like smoking a joint or something?

But from what you describe it is kind of hard to sleep when you use it, sounds like a stimulant. That would explain why you woke up directly from your dream.

By the way, I&#39;m gonna try using Silene Cap. again, now just a little dose but for a whole week, see what it does.

----------


## SKA

> Sounds good, so two and a half tablespoon of ground whole nutmegs is an average dose? I have no idea, never used it, you say a &#39;trippy&#39;dose, so how psychedelic would it be when you take it awake? Like smoking a joint or something?
> 
> But from what you describe it is kind of hard to sleep when you use it, sounds like a stimulant. That would explain why you woke up directly from your dream.
> 
> By the way, I&#39;m gonna try using Silene Cap. again, now just a little dose but for a whole week, see what it does.[/b]



I don&#39;t know: I&#39;ve read experience reports on erowid from people who did Nutmeg that were a complete trip and poeple having felt just a longlasting sensation. I myself have experienced the latter. Allthough it wasn&#39;t really psychological or hallucinogenic at all I felt very high. Pleasant relaxation of the Body and Mind. Feeling a great Void of Clearness in your body and mind. Allows you to be really clearminded and concentrated. Nothing to fear, nothing freakazoid/schizoid/psycho-delic. If you can enjoy an alcohol- or marijuana- buzz you will most defenitely like this too. Nutmeg&#39;s effects are Unique and defenitely an "intelligent high" which can aid really good in Meditation and Dreaming vividly and consciously. Keep it under 3 Tablespoons though.

I think most people who had intense, sometimes even overly intense Nutmeg experiences were people that ate more than 3 tablespoons. This occurred to me when I had read through quite alot of Nutmeg experience reports.

----------


## Spamtek

By the way, my second attempt with Silene Capensis was a complete bust, just like the first... makes me sad.  Do you people heat the water you put your crushed root in like a real tea, or just mix the stuff in with room-temp water and chug it?  I&#39;ve been assuming the former but if not, then maybe I&#39;ve been heat-damaging whatever it is that&#39;s supposed to supercharge my dreams?  

I suspect not, since caffeine is an alkaloid and hot coffee does nothing to it, but...

----------


## yoast

Well, I&#39;m definitely gonna try the nutmeg, sounds great, I&#39;ll post results when i&#39;ve tried it.

About the Silene capensis, I did it with hot water, just like normal tea, my results were not very conclusive, but it did seem to do something, so I&#39;m gonna try that again.

----------


## SKA

I was thinking of this: What about making an Alcoholic DreamEnhancing Tincture? Alot of herbs&#39; material can be seperated from their psycho-active alkaloid. This goes for Wormwood, Mugwort, Psilocybin Mushrooms, Cannabis...etc

How about a 1 litre alcoholic Tinture in a large Jar, using a strong Liquor like Whiskey, Ouzo, Vodka or Tequilla, with about 10 grams of Mugwort, 10 grams of Calea Zacatechichi, 10 grams of African DreamRoot, 2 Tablespoons of Coffee AND/OR 2 Tablespoons of Cacao AND/OR 2 capsules of Ephedra, 5 capsules of Ginkgo Biloba, 2 tablespoons of Nutmeg and 3 cans of Energy Drink like Red Bull, 3 bags of strong Tea, some 10 grams of Middle Eastern Mint(for taste) and the Juice of 2 squeezed lemons or limes. You should let this Alcoholic Tincture sit for about 4 days and 4 nights while stirring and shaking it up firmly every now and then. Keep it in a dark and cool place.

After 4 days and 4 nights It&#39;s time to open the jar, get another jar, put a Coffeefilter or piece of Cotton Tshirt over the empty Jar&#39;s opening and poor the Tincture through the filter into the empty jar. Once the empty jar has been filled there will be alot of plant material on the filtercloth. Make sure you press out as much Liquid as you can before discarding the plantmaterial slurry.

The result should be an alcoholic drink with ALOT of DreamEnhancing alkaloids present in it.
Maybe anyone here has any other suggestions as to what herbs to use for this DreamTincture?

----------


## Riley

All right. I want herbs that don't mimic being stoned, and I want ones that can be easily consumed, without adverse effects. I want to try Melatonin + Valerian Root + Vitamin B6, but I don't know where to find these things, and don't know if it's even legal to do so, at my age. I wanted to try... what was it? Kava Kava? 
I decided against it because of the liver toxicity. So, maybe I should start grinding up all the dream inducers, and put them into one capsule. Wonder what would happen then. Does anyone know which dream inducer herbs are native to the united states/canada area? Or can be easily bought from there? Thanks, in advance.

----------


## Spamtek

Riley: You can find any and everything we've been talking about in the US, either at a local "smart shop" or online from nutriceutical/shaman stores.  As to what grows naturally in the US, all I can think of would be Mugwort, which is actually an invasive weed in North America and not naturally occuring per se, but you can still find it around in the Northeast and maybe the pacific coast?  Actually, you can probably find it all over the place as long as it's not too far south.

I'm not entirely sure if Calea Z might grow in the Southwest US somewhere, but I'd guess it doesn't, or at least not in abundance.  Valerian occurs in North America, but I'm not sure where, or how easy it is to prepare the root from it.

Generally speaking all the herbs we talk about _don't_ mimic being stoned since being stoned would depress your nervous system and cause you to experience deeper, more dreamless sleep.  Oneirogens are as a rule stimulatory; they ramp up your brain's activity during the night to give you those vivid dreams.  For the same reason, you might not want to use them if getting a good, full night's sleep is more important to you on a given night than having amazing dreams, since you probably will have more restless sleep.  Melatonin might be the exception to that, _might_ be.  I'm not entirely sure.

I found melatonin/B6 combo pills at a Walmart...  120 for $5?  I'm not sure exactly.  And I think Valerian is pretty commonplace; any new-agey shop ought to have some on them, or barring that you might have luck at a vitamin shop too.

----------


## Riley

Great. I'm trying Kava-Kava right now, have lerned that it degrades the liver if taken in a long time, and have noticed that getting to sleep is harder. Also, B6 isn't helping too much. since my mom is a botanist as a hobby, I'll ask her if I can keep taking Kava-Kava and B6 and if it's safe to start using malitonin and valerian.

----------


## Riley

Well it's good, and noticed a slight increase in recall, so I'll feign from using for a few days, and then have a lot, like 200 mg of B6, 12mg of Melatonin, and 1600mg of Valerian root. Let's see what happens, shall we?

----------


## despair

Salvia divinorum is primarly known for it's psychedelic or dissociative effects. And SKA, I know you mentioned that you did not get effects from 5x or 10x extracts. I have read that Saliva sold at headshops is very often much less potent than what is sold online. At 10x extract, Salvia should be VERY active.

This link suggests that Saliva is mislabeled as a hallucinogen and should actually be considered an *oneirogenic* plant:
http://www.shaman-australis.com/~claude/salvia2.html

Also, a member on another message board said this about Salvia as a dream potentiator: "one thing that I have found more reliable though is Salvia. I could just eat a tiny pinch of that and have long long vivid dreams every night for 2 weeks straight."

Anyone attempted using Salvia divinorum as an oneirogen? I will perform some experiments soon.

----------


## dodobird

Use the search feature of DreamViews for posts containing the word Salvia, by the poster DrTechnical and you'll find some posts about salvia as an oneirogen.

Anyway it would be cool if you post any interesting results from your experiments.

----------


## DrTechnical

Thanks dodobird. It seems I'm developing a reputation. And I agree, you need to have good salvia, and you need to understand how to use it. It's the most complex pycho-active drug I have ever used.

----------


## despair

yeah, that was useful dodobird, thanks.

1st Attempt (Results):
A fingernail size amount of 20x Salvia divinorum was taken orally at bedtime in a gelcap.  My mind was so restless and active all night.  I saw more hypnagogic imagery than ever before, and I also heard the screeching, squealing sort of sound that an alert mind can sometimes hear upon crossing the wake/sleep barrier.  So, I would say that even on a very small oral dose, the potential for helping keep the mind activated all night is great.  However, the heightened mental activity did keep me awake half the night, which was unpleasant and frustrating.

Other Observations/Ideas:
I believe that the placebo effect as well as other factors could have contributed to my results, but the results were quite unique and convincing compared to my normal night's sleep.  I suspect that the best methods for exploring dreams are probably the natural ones, such as practice, intent, experience, those things.  But if you are curious and willing to chance a restless night in bed, Salvia divinorum might yield interesting results for you as well.  I will experiment with Salvia again, but probably not right away.  I need restful sleep.

----------


## SKA

Recently I discovered quite a few other Dreamherbs that were also used by Zulu and Xhosa african tribes. The class of plants they use as teacher plants to receive visions in Dreams they call "Ubuwalu".

Silene Capensis is an Ubuwalu, but on 2 sites I've found some more interresting Ubuwalu herbs. I think I'll order a whole bunch of them soon.

Here are a bunch of these Ubuwalu herbs one Psychoactiveherbs.com:
http://psychoactiveherbs.com/catalog...?cPath=194_202

Here are 2 rather unknown DreamHerbs, the last 2 herbs;
http://www.shamanic-extracts.com/xca...nducing-herbs/


But does anyone know where these 2 shamanic/herbal suppliers I mentioned are based in the Netherlands? I don't like having to pay huge bills due to hypocritical shipping costs.

----------


## despair

It looks like shamanic-extracts is in the Netherlands, but I've always heard that PsychoactiveHerbs is in Indonesia.

----------


## Siletra

I just ordered some Calea Zacatechichi from Bouncing Bear Botanicals.  I'll post a report here when I use it.  In the meantime, time to read this entire thread!

----------


## DrTechnical

I would suggest you use your calea in conjunction with WBTB. That works the best.

----------


## Siletra

> I would suggest you use your calea in conjunction with WBTB. That works the best.



Sweet, thanks!  My package is in today, so I'll be trying it out tonight.

----------


## DrTechnical

I realize my post was a little ambiguous. 

I don't believe Calea's effect lasts more than 3-4 hours. So your best bet is to sleep 5-6 hours, take your calea and go back to bed. This insures maximum effect from the calea during good rem periods.

----------


## Siletra

ahhh, ok, that makes more sense.  I was actually wondering about that.

----------


## Vortex

I've also found Calea to come on fast, sometimes it's worn off before I've managed to get to sleep. I'll have to try it with WBTB.

Great thread SKA  :smiley:

----------


## dark_wolf

I find that garlic works.

----------


## Siletra

> I find that garlic works.



ugh, in what sort of way?  Do you have anything specific to back this up?

----------


## Vortex

Yeah, I went to a Greek dinner recently that included a load of different dips made mostly of raw garlic. I had a LD that night and remembered I'd read somewhere someone saying garlic works. Must give it a go again sometime when I dont have to go near anyone for a few days.  :Eek:

----------


## SKA

> I find that garlic works.



Heard that before, but never seen it backed up by significant evidence.

Could it have been a coincidence? Or have you tried it serveral times all with success? And how much garlic do you suggest eating?

----------


## despair

In four separate experiments spread out over the course of several months, one OOO gelatin capsule packed full with powdered *Silene Capensis* root acquired from a reputable vendor was taken daily for 3-5 days.

Absolutely no differences from normal sleep and dreaming were noticed at any time.  As always, dreaming varied from night.  I'm sure that expectations and effort also played a role.  As of now, my best guess is that the placebo (expectation) effect is what CAN but not always DOES have an effect on dreaming, whether the placebo is Silene Capensis, an empty pill, or whatever else.

_This is just my experience.  So, don't take offense if it differs from yours.  Different plants often have different effects on different people._

----------


## SKA

Now that my DreamRecall has significantly increased I'm willing to give Silene Capensis another try. I'll do it tomorrow; First thing in the morning on an empty stomach I'll drink a cup of tea with 2 teaspoons of crushed Silene Capensis. I've heard of another ingestion method for this herb: Putting it into a cup of cold water, mixing it vigorously with a fork untill foam starts to form ontop of the water and then suck up this foam till you feel bloated. Perhaps I'l going to try this.
Anyone in possession of this herb, AKA African DreamRoot, willing to try this simultaniously with me and report back results?

And tonight I'm going to roll a joint from a minor amount of tobacco, mostly Mugwort and a little bit of African DreamRoot. Who knows it might work this way. I think soon I'm going to order a DreamBean called "Enthada Rheedii". It's another supposed DreamHerb and I can only hope that this one has significant effects that have no possibility of being placebo effecs. Only 1 way to find out.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Does anybody know where I can get some mugwort?
Is it possible to pick Mugwort up from my local supermarket? And if so, what do i ask for, just mugwort?
Ive also tried doing a quick google search and not had much luck, so if anybody knows of a good online supplier of mugwort, please pm me,
i tried iamshaman, and I couldn't find what i was looking for.
Cheers

----------


## SKA

Mugwort grows wild allmost everywhere and is easy to identify. Stems ranging from darkgreen to red, leafs devided with fingers, upsides of leafs are darkgreen while the downsides are silvery-grey, sometimes hairy/fuzzy. Search for it on Erowid, check the images and chances are it grows near you. I got my mugwort at a herbalist that sells dried herbs.

----------


## SKA

*Interresting News Flash:* I have recently ordered and aquired 2 Enthada Reedhi DreamBeans.  According to the instructions of Azarius Smartshop, where I bought it, I should make a Tobacco of the white endosperm inside the beans and smoke that for DreamPotentiating effects. Anyone else got any valuable information on these Dreambeans? And Specifically the method of use and dosage?  

Let me know.

----------


## SKA

First night after smoking the rather hard, white, strange endosperm of the Entada Rheedii DreamBean I did have interresting dreams and some recall; which is noteworthy since I haven't had any dreamrecall at all the last half year if not longer.

The second night I smoked it again, like the first time in a mediumsize pipe-bowl on a bed of Tobacco, but because I was severely restless I took my Sleep medication not wanting to be a zombie the next day. Midazolam. VERY strong medicine. I was gone in 60seconds and slept way too deep to remember my dreams.

Now I'm a little ill. Caught a rather tough cold and my body feels a little weak..etc so that\ll be affecting my sleep and dreams for a while. When I'm recovered and fresh again I will try smoking the dreambean again.

----------


## SKA

Just had some english Backpackers over at my place who were travelling to Japan. They are lovely, inspiring people and in their presence I dreamt ALOT of very vivid, mystical dreams. Now they're gone again and back on the Road and to my surprise I am no longer ill-ish so I will give smoking the DreamBean another try tonight.

Tonight I will also be sleeping in a Mongolian Yurt tent, till saterday, so that's bound to affect my dreams and sleep too. I'll take my dreambeans and my pipe and I'll report Results when I get back on Saturday.  :smiley:

----------


## Vortex

Hey Ska, 
What's the bean like to smoke, do you need a water pipe?
Thanks for keeping us up to date.

V.

----------


## SKA

Well Sofar I have only smoked it in a regulair pipe. I had very vivid Dreams and my Dreams have remained very vivid. like amplyfied X10 for weeks and weeks now since I've last smoked it. However my Dream Recall JUST can't reach it. I have these HUGE impressions and intangable memories during the day which are huge in memory content, but JUST beyond my reach to grasp and put into sensible thoughts/words. 

Tonight I will smoke it again while still being high on good hashish.

----------


## Atropos

Hello everyone. Tonight I have been researching plants a few of them being dream aids. I have seeds for Cypripedium calceolus(Yellow Lady's Slipper) which I am going to start micropropagating soon. I haven't been able to find much information on dose and the reliability of effects. However it is supposed to be a solid dream enhancer according to folk tradition.

Honestly one of the reasons that I registered was to refute something said in relation to solvents which was never really cleared up. Alcohol (ethanol) if left to it's own devices will not ever be 100% because it will absorb moisture out of the air. So unless you buy lab grade 100% ethanol, it isn't. Also once you open it, after a while it will no longer be 100% ethanol. Now methanol is a low alcohol. It has a lower vaporisation point than ethanol. Is it toxic? YES Are most organic solvents toxic? YES. However denatured alcohol and methanol can be used so long as they leave no residue (ie reagent grade) and they are evaporated completely. Just because you see no more solvent doesn't mean that some didn't get trapped in the crude extract. So some people will use a gentle heat source of some type to ensure the rest evaporates also.

I actually never got great results from Calea as it just interrupts my sleep too much. I grew it a few years back and definitly got my best results from fresh flowers. I still remember this image I had from one of the dreams where I saw the sun as being blue energy chasing orange-red energy in a circular fashion. Its a very easy plant to grow.

Mugwort has been my favorite for a long time. I am currently growing it. If you even have a greenish yellow thumb you should try growing it as its super easy. It is pretty bullet proof for anyone in the temperate world.

Does anyone have information reguarding Dubosia hopwoodii? It is the dream herb of choice among the Aboriginal people of Australia.

----------


## Silence

amanita muscaria- Shamans used to make a tea out of this by paraboiling it and then urinating it. When pissed out the chemical is more exposed and even easily injested.

The shaman would then pee and give it to his tribes people and they would drink it without all the harmful side effects.

Soo.....
if you want to drink you pee then go right ahead it will probably help your dreams more then just eating it. and your side effects are increased...

This is all research I did for a school project...uhm..yeah so I beleive its true but do you? :smiley: 

IF there is someone crazy enough to do it report back with results

----------


## Atropos

I did a long time ago. If you are dead set on this then I would recomend picking your own. Of course you need to learn a good bit about this for it to be safe. In my experience the smart shop stock is always more narcotic than hallucinogenic. There is a coctail of chemicals in the Fly Algeric and in the fall they are supposed to be more on the narcotic side. When I was 18 or 19 I did a couple of experiments with this. It would just knock me out. If I dreamt I had no recall. You could avoid drinking urine by extracting the compounds out of it. Is it really crazy though to persue whatever lies beyond within us? Is it crazy to overcome your impulses through streingth of wiil to attempt to reach that end? Can they be dangerous? Yes, but it is all in how you approach them.

Muscarine, muscamol, and ibonic acid are the main compounds in the Amanita muscaria. It is said to be antichlorigenic in nature. Other chemicals of this sort are found in the tropane family and occure in some members of the Nightshade family (ie Datura, Belladona, Mandrake, Angel Trumpet, Henbane) The danger with these plants is minimised by taking small doses or working with an extract of a known streingth. I like Mandrake a lot. You make it into a salve which knocks your ass out. If you are pretty much comatose you aren't much of a threat to yourself. Anyways these plants will make you have crazy mostly lucid dreams when used correctly.

----------


## horsey101

I couldn't stop laughing after reading this: http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=33593

----------


## Atropos

Acorus calamus is better suited for use as a stimulant or digestive tonic at low doses. Apparently a lot of the commercial stuff can be badly preserved and have mold in it. Also the Asian species which is closely related has a carcinogenic substance in it. However the Asian version is the one with more hallucinogenic activity. It is believed that even for psychoactive purposes you should work with smaller doses often. A lot of these plants contain powerfull compounds. People should respect them of expect to pay the price.

----------


## jdogGA15

ive heard that oral doses of DMT with a MAOI right b4 sleep increaes chances of lucid dreaming and you will trip donkey balls

----------


## Atropos

If something like LSD or psilocybin works for you, than this might also. Psilocybin is most likely metabolized into psilocin. Psilocybin is the phosphate ester of psilocin, meaning that it has some extra phosphorus atoms and an oxygen which make it more stable. The psilocin is then pretty much metabolized into DMT before it hits your brain. THe other half of ayahuasca is Banisteriopsis caapi. This vine contains other compounds in the same family of alkaloids as LSD, DMT, and 4HO-DMT(psilocin), however they have the distinction of being very powerfull short acting MAOI's. In addition they are strongly depressant and mildly hallucinogenic in their own right. In fact traditionally strong coffee and/or large amounts of strong tobacco are consumed to stay awake. So without that you can fall asleep for sure. However in my experience, you just sleep. Some people might be able to attain lucidity with it, but it has never worked for me. If you are planning on trying this out, please research the potential food and medication interactions with the Harmine and Harmaline (MAOI's in B.caapi) as not paying attention to this could have severe consequences including long term hypertension. It is worth saying though that if you aren't doing this with the things that you experiment with, you are being a fool anyways. Respect your body and educate yourself about everything that you put in it!

----------


## SKA

Off course. Oral DMT + a MAOI is the basic principle of Ayahuasca. Sleeping on ayahuasca is bound to give you very vivid dreams. 
However for dreaming only a very small dose of ayahuasca is recommendable.
Larger doses of ayahuasca are 1) unlikely to even allow you to sleep and 2)likely to induce significant nausea which at one point would wake you up from your sleep.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> Acorus calamus is better suited for use as a stimulant or digestive tonic at low doses. Apparently a lot of the commercial stuff can be badly preserved and have mold in it. Also the Asian species which is closely related has a carcinogenic substance in it. However the Asian version is the one with more hallucinogenic activity. It is believed that even for psychoactive purposes you should work with smaller doses often. A lot of these plants contain powerfull compounds. People should respect them of expect to pay the price.



Calamus is a very medicinal herb, good for circulation, heart, etc. in small doses if taken internally. More than a small dose it is a powerful emetic. I discovered that the hard way one night when I made tea with one of the ingredients was calamus. I was up half the night puking my guts out! My stomach was turning inside out! I popped blood vessels in my face from the strain of puking. So careful. The Yogis in India mix it with their hash to smoke. This is a good way to use it. It takes the anxiety edge off of the hash, and it counteracts many of the negative side-effects of pot, it protects your adrenals. As a psychoactive, it is barely noticeable. It doesn't make you hallucinate. The way I take it since I don't smoke pot is I chew on a few little pieces and swallow the saliva. It is very strong peppery taste.

----------


## Atropos

> Off course. Oral DMT + a MAOI is the basic principle of Ayahuasca. Sleeping on ayahuasca is bound to give you very vivid dreams. 
> However for dreaming only a very small dose of ayahuasca is recommendable.
> Larger doses of ayahuasca are 1) unlikely to even allow you to sleep and 2)likely to induce significant nausea which at one point would wake you up from your sleep.



You puke pretty soon after drinking it. If you were taking it in the form of an extracted material or synthetic form, it could be incapsulated and you might not get sick at all. Honestly though I'd stick with mugwort or African dream root and take the ayahuasca for other reasons. If you don't take a stimulant with a large dose of the B.caapi it will absolutely knock you out. I'm not saying that it will be a sound sleep. For me at least, tryptamines (DMT,LSD,Psilocybin) don't do anything for dreaming and I just wake up feeling like I wasted them. Ayahuasca is more for astreal projection than lucid dreaming.

----------


## jdogGA15

> If something like LSD or psilocybin works for you, than this might also. Psilocybin is most likely metabolized into psilocin. Psilocybin is the phosphate ester of psilocin, meaning that it has some extra phosphorus atoms and an oxygen which make it more stable. The psilocin is then pretty much metabolized into DMT before it hits your brain. THe other half of ayahuasca is Banisteriopsis caapi. This vine contains other compounds in the same family of alkaloids as LSD, DMT, and 4HO-DMT(psilocin), however they have the distinction of being very powerfull short acting MAOI's. In addition they are strongly depressant and mildly hallucinogenic in their own right. In fact traditionally strong coffee and/or large amounts of strong tobacco are consumed to stay awake. So without that you can fall asleep for sure. However in my experience, you just sleep. Some people might be able to attain lucidity with it, but it has never worked for me. If you are planning on trying this out, please research the potential food and medication interactions with the Harmine and Harmaline (MAOI's in B.caapi) as not paying attention to this could have severe consequences including long term hypertension. It is worth saying though that if you aren't doing this with the things that you experiment with, you are being a fool anyways. Respect your body and educate yourself about everything that you put in it!



 yes very true. Ive had Ayahuasca before and ive also had yopo and a crystalized DMT sulfate i believe.the ayahuasca takes a munite to take affect and is more subtle.the yopo is very powerful,but the smokable DMT sulfate is extremley potent and affects are immedate.

----------


## Baron Samedi

So what is the most consistent dream herb?

----------


## apsinvo

> If it helps...Amazon Botanicals.com states in their info on their "Anxiety" tincture that the anxiety reducing herb Kava Kava damages the liver....i haven&#39;t tried Kava Kava... i can vouch for the Amazonian herbs Guayusa and Ajos Sacha enchancing dreaming clarity immensly....



Usual disclaimer.. I'm not a doctor or medical professional, please do your own research and consult with a doctor. 
If you do some google searches, it seems that kava kava was only toxic on the liver when leaves of the plant were used. As far as I am aware there are no damaging effects listed from using the root alone, which contains the greatest concentration of kavalactones in the plant. Make sure you order from a reputable supplier. I've used konakava.com in the past and was very happy

----------

